# Apache optimieren und heftige Last



## Rupertt (13. Sep. 2011)

Hallo,

seit ein paar Tagen spielt mein Webserver verrückt, 
gestern hatten wir einen Load von 80, der SWAP ist innerhalb von Minuten vollgelaufen und wir mussten rebooten.
In dem Screenshot sieht man das die Last sich extrem geändert hat.


Wie kann man das fcgi noch weiter optimieren, aus eine anderen Beitrag habe ich schon optionen für das fcgi gezogen, aber noch ohne sichtbaren Erfolg.

Dies ist die mod_fcgid.conf:

```
<IfModule fcgid_module>
FcgidIdleTimeout 300

FcgidIdleScanInterval 120

FcgidZombieScanInterval 30

FcgidIPCDir /var/lib/apache2/fcgid/

FcgidProcessTableFile /var/lib/apache2/fcgid/shm

FcgidConnectTimeout 10

FcgidIOTimeout 40

FcgidMaxProcesses 1
</IfModule>
```
Dies die server-tuning.conf:


```
<IfModule prefork.c>
        StartServers         5
        MinSpareServers      5
        MaxSpareServers     10
        ServerLimit        150
        MaxClients         150
        MaxRequestsPerChild  10000
</IfModule>

<IfModule worker.c>
        StartServers         3
        MinSpareThreads     25
        MaxSpareThreads     75 
        ThreadLimit         64
        MaxClients         150
        ThreadsPerChild     25
        MaxRequestsPerChild  10000
</IfModule>


KeepAlive On

MaxKeepAliveRequests 100

KeepAliveTimeout 15




<IfModule mod_setenvif.c>
        BrowserMatch "Mozilla/2" nokeepalive
        BrowserMatch "MSIE 4\.0b2;" nokeepalive downgrade-1.0 force-response-1.0
        BrowserMatch "RealPlayer 4\.0" force-response-1.0
        BrowserMatch "Java/1\.0" force-response-1.0
        BrowserMatch "JDK/1\.0" force-response-1.0

        BrowserMatch "Microsoft Data Access Internet Publishing Provider" redirect-carefully
        BrowserMatch "^WebDrive" redirect-carefully
        BrowserMatch "^WebDAVFS/1.[012]" redirect-carefully
        BrowserMatch "^gnome-vfs" redirect-carefully
</IfModule>
```


----------



## Rupertt (13. Sep. 2011)

Im Moment bekomme ich bei vielen Seiten:


```
[Tue Sep 13 14:49:16 2011] [warn] [client 193.xx.xx.xx] mod_fcgid: can't apply process slot for /srv/www/xxxx.de/web/index.php, referer: http://xxxx/energieagentur/aktuelles/xxxx/sitemap
```
das wird mit unseren Limits zu tun haben, oder


----------



## Till (13. Sep. 2011)

> das wird mit unseren Limits zu tun haben, oder


Davon gehe ich auch aus, Limits sind zu niedrig.


----------



## Till (13. Sep. 2011)

Übriges ignoriert mod-fcgi gerne die globale Config, du solltest die Variablen also besser im vhost template setzen und nicht in der globalen datei, denn alls im vhost überschreibt globale Einstellungen.


----------



## Rupertt (13. Sep. 2011)

wie kommt das denn das ein vhost 10 php-cgi prozesse startet?

Kommen die Anpassungen direkt in die vhost.conf, apache hat sich beschwert, und die variablen unter /srv/www/php-fcgi-irngetwas sehen anders aus


----------



## Till (13. Sep. 2011)

> wie kommt das denn das ein vhost 10 php-cgi prozesse startet?


Es werden so viele cgi Prozesse gestart wie apache prozesse. Wenn es mehr cgi als apache prozesse sind, dann hast Du irgendwo das Limit nicht auf 1 gesetzt.



> Kommen die Anpassungen direkt in die vhost.conf, apache hat sich beschwert, und die variablen unter /srv/www/php-fcgi-irngetwas sehen anders aus


Das hängt von den Variablen ab, einige kommen in die startrdatei und andere in den vhost. Schau Dir einfach mal die bestehenden Templates an, darin siehst Du ja was wohin kommt.


----------



## mare (14. Sep. 2011)

Das System ist aber aktuell? Nicht das dies die Auswirung des letzten Apachebug sind.


----------



## Rupertt (20. Sep. 2011)

Hallo,

ein grossteil des problems lag an meinem nagios, das hat alle seiten auf einmal aufgemacht, nach abstellen dieses monitorings lief alles wieder gut.
Bis nach 3 stunden eines der neuen Limits gegriffen hat und alle sites down waren, danach haben wir alles limits wieder zurückgestellt.

Nur habe ich gerade gesehen das eine website 500 cgi Prozesse offen hatte!
_
Wo muss ich denn genau was eintragen damit dies nicht vorkomm_t?

Ausser ein paar Bots ist auf der Seite auch nix los, die site ist gambioshop.


----------



## Till (20. Sep. 2011)

Detauosmzu allen verfügbaren fastcgi Einstellungen findest Du hier:

mod_fcgid - Apache HTTP Server


----------

